# Laptop: white line down screen



## Zenoxio (Jul 18, 2006)

I have two white lines down my monitor. They always appear when the monitor is on, but not when the monitor is off. Any ideas? I can't take a screenshot of it, so it isn't an OS thing (I think). I'm using Windows XP SP2.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Do the lines appear on top of anything else that is open on the desktop?

Try temporarily lowering the screen resolution in Windows display properties. If the lines stay exactly the same on the screen, there is a good chance you have a hardware failure in the LCD panel.


----------



## Zenoxio (Jul 18, 2006)

Yeah, it's still there after resizing the resolution.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Sounds like the LCD panel may have an internal failure in the electronics driving the given lines of pixels. I am not sure if any type of failure mode of the video controller IC would cause the lines to not change when trying a different resolution.

Is the laptop still under warranty?


----------



## Gnomad (Oct 3, 2007)

If you squeeze the plastic case around the lcd panel above the lines, do they disappear?


----------



## Zenoxio (Jul 18, 2006)

Nope, they don't change.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

If the screenshot does not show it, your LCD is faulty.


----------

